# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Microorganismos eficaces - cultura em !!!

## kscastaneda

Compilación de vídeos sobre esta excelente, viable y novedosa tecnología japonesa para nuestro país, CULTURA DEL EM por una producción y sociedad limpia basada en la co-existencia y co-prosperidad !!! 
INTRODUCCION AL EM 
EM en Lechuza-Colombia     
ACTIVACION DEL EM   
EN CULTIVOS: 
Tomate organico   
Banano: Descomposición rastrojos   
Arroz: Herbicidas + EM   
EN PLANTAS INDUSTRIALES: 
Control de olores ofensivos y aguas residuales con EM   
APROVECHAMIENTO DE RESIDUOS DOMICILIARIOS   
EM EN ANIMALES: 
Earth Costa Rica   
CONFERENCIAS FRANCIS REYES EN PERU
CIP Huanuco    
EM EN EL MUNDO: 
EM Technology   
Washintong DC   
Intro EM   
EM Farming in the USA   
EM cleaning restaurant Catfish USA   
Effektive Mikroorganismen TERUO HIGA   
Efektywne Mikroorganizmy CROP   
VISITE:  www.bioem.com.pe (Ubique los Representantes EM en su zona) www.em-la.com (experiencias en latinoamerica con EM)Temas similares: Tecnología EM Perú = Microorganismos Eficaces !!! Artículo: Adex apoyará a gobiernos regionales a promover cultura exportadora inclusiva Experiencias en producción de composta EM, biofermentos y tratamiento de aguas residuales con Microorganismos eficaces. Lambayeque - conferencia microorganismos eficaces en la agricultura, ganaderia y sociedad !!! ¿que pueden hacer los microorganismos eficaces (em1-emcompost) en nuestra agricultura?

----------


## kscastaneda

Ing. Milagros Torres de la empresa KEMARI ASOCIADOS SAC nos comenta su  éxitosa experiencia con los Microorganismos eficaces EM.COMPOST al suelo y EM.1 vía foliar en CAPSICUM - AJI PANCA :  Buen sistema radicular, buena carga floral, no aplicó nematicidas y casi  nulo problema de muertes de plantas por Phytophthora.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqGj1qWIk2I

----------


## wilder laime

Buenas noches, quisiera hacerle una consulta, tengo guano de corral crudo quisiera saber si los EM pueden acelerar la descomposicion de guano. 
Gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Wilder no solo es acelración, es biotranformar en sustancias bioactivas. Solo 06 semanas. 
Usa EM.

----------

